# Having difficult time finding obedience classes



## Fun (Jul 16, 2015)

So, I'm deaf.

I have been working on my boy's training at home, but I need to get him some good obedience training with a professional trainer. I have talked with about three different training organizations to include my boy and I in some group classes.

I thought it would be easy but apparently not. Every one of them were very apprehensive with the fact that I'm deaf and feel that I cannot keep up with the classes because I can't hear them and they have no idea what to do with me. They keep telling me to lip read, but I can't lip read. They are heavily suggesting I get some 1 to 1 training sessions but this is incredibly expensive and not something I can afford. Also I think that the puppy needs good socialization with other dogs and handlers while learning obedience. I'm getting a little desperate because he's getting older.

When I called another place, the trainer said she would have to contact the boss of the company before anything.

For those that have experience with group classes or such, are there any tips or tricks you can give me in order to better communicate and reassure the trainers? I thought it would be rather basic and easy to set up some hand signals/gestures and show me examples: sit, stand, no, good, go, now, etc. If I do something wrong, show me. I also suggested that extra information could be given to me before, during downtime, or after a session. They still sound very insecure.

They won't stop me from signing up to a group class, but I don't want to waste money and time in a class where a trainer is not comfortable with me and end up being left out without receiving the training I need.

Suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Do you have a hearing friend or a friend that can lip read, that would be willing to accompany you and sign to you what's being said? 

I can understand their apprehension. There is so much going on and they may find it hard to get your attention if really needed. However, I am very disappointed that they don't even want to try. 

I am not sure how active you are in your community, but maybe a friend who is also deaf can recommend a trainer they went to. 

If you have a service dog training trainer anywhere near you, maybe they can point you in the right direction as maybe they have trained a hearing alert dog?


----------



## dmom (Jul 2, 2009)

There was a deaf handler in one of the classes that I took with Defoe, she had her husband or friend accompany her to class to sign, all materials where given to her ahead of time so that she knew what was going to covered, she positioned herself so she had a clear view of the room, also others in the class helped when ever we could. Class went well her dog received his CGC.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

There must be an agency in your area that offers support for people who are hearing impaired... maybe find you a volunteer who has experience working with the deaf who would be happy to assist you at dog training.

It might also be helpful if you were to go and observe the obedience classes before you enroll your dog so you know what to expect. 

Dog training is fun and necessary and you and your dog should not be deprived the experience because you have a handicap.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would take private lessons. You don't need to go every week. The trainer could one on one and SHOW You what you need to do. Write you out instructions. It would be well worth your while.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I agree with Jax, Fun. I think you'd do a lot better with a trainer tailoring things to you and your dog. In a group setting there's so much going on and with all the time you have to watch your dog and respond to the person leading its voice, other then what others said about having a spotter, I still think the odds are it would be a little bit of a waste.

How are you with learning from video? Its not as good, but for some different things I think a lot of the Canine Training System dvd's have closed captioning. Clicker training may be something you'd like:
Clicker Fun with Deborah Jones Series in Bundled Sets

And something else that may be a good fit, I don't know if you saw that thread on the Koehler method? Its a very step by step way of training a dog to be responsive and attentive to you and what you are doing. Its simple enough to do pretty well with following printed instructions:
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Koehler-Method-Dog-Training-Experienced/dp/B00ES262LM/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1439652648&sr=1-1&keywords=koehler+method+of+dog+training[/ame]

Just a couple of options to think about if you have a hard time finding a trainer.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm not completely deaf, but I do have to use hearing aids in order to carry on some semblance of a conversation. Even with hearing aids I have trouble hearing instruction. 

I just watch everything and go from there. I'll make mental notes for questions I can ask after class. When we were doing rally and I was not 100% sure about a sign, I'd just watch a few others go through first, which works great unless your the one asked to go first, lol! 

I would find classes/clubs you're interested in and just communicate your concerns. Try it out and go from there.


----------



## Fun (Jul 16, 2015)

UPDATE: Ok, I've decided to go ahead and sign up for one of the group classes that start on September 1, the trainer is unsure but aware. She also said that she will print out information for the first session, which is full of lecture.

Jax,

I am saving up money to do private sessions for advanced training but I need to get the obedience training first and I need my dog to be around other dogs in a setting like the group because he is a reactive dog. He would get all excited, and honestly... I don't have friends with dogs around here so I can't desensitize him other than classes.

I want to give group class a try. If it doesn't work out, I will hire a private trainer. Eitherway, he's getting the training.

Steve,

I've watched tons of videos, which is why I am rather proud of myself and Yoshi because he has learned focus, sit, down, sit from down, paw, poke, going around me to sit on my side, and lately he has learned my warning tone because he stops gnawing at stuff when I say no. I am still working on his focus so he answers to commands immediately when not on stand by, though.

I've seen that thread but haven't properly read it through, I'll go ahead and do it!

Nigel, it's what I'm doing. They don't show much assertiveness but I've picked a victim and just go ahead with it, hopefully the trainer and I get off on a good start once we meet! Haha. I think it should be easier since I've read about everything I could online about training!

Dmom gsdar, I can't depend on others 

Findlay, the service dog trainers I found are usually private and do not hold group classes. I have them saved for the training that comes after Yoshi learns how to behave. I will go to them if the group classes I signed up for isn't working out.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Put the obedience, control and focus on him first. Then work on dogs as a distraction.

Ask a friend who can lip read or can sign to you to come with you.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hmm lost my original post and I was hoping this would show up again! The dog v dog situation?? Don't sweat it!

My first dog was a Dominate male Bull Mastiff?APBT/Lab mix. Got him at ten weeks and he had never seen another dog in his life! My plan was "Dog Park" but once out the car it became quite clear that yeah that's not gonna happen! Evaluation said "Dominate Male Dog??" Fine no problem no dog parks (and that was for the best anyway) and ignore other dogs here we come! 

Turned out fine and yes he was "safe" around other dogs! Control is the key!

It sounds like you already found your class?? That's good but I was going to suggest you also contact Solidk9training, they can help you find someone in your area!

Solid K9 Training - Rehabilitation and Family Dog Training

Incidentally "everything you know to train your dog for free" (that's a quote from Jeff) can be found under "free advice!"

And this tip is not about you. It's a trick I learned working with Boxers! Add hand signals, if they don't respond to your voice first if the get used to seeing the hands signals...you can see the wheels spin as they "get it" with the aide of hand signals!

And finally what I do best all my favorite sites are here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/7165106-post3.html

It looks more imposing than it is! But they are things you can do and the basics for having a well-trained doggy!

Good luck and ask questions...that's what "we" are here for!


----------

